# Sage barista express (refurbished)



## Emmav1983 (Jun 13, 2021)

Hello I'm a bit of a novice (at the moment) but want to buy a barista express and can see a sage approved seller on eBay selling for a very decent price. Only issue is they say that the following items are missing

water filter

razor

manual

Steam wand pin

I'm assuming I'd need to get the water filters but would I need the razor or wand pin? I think the razor slides over the coffee to flatten it? Not sure about the wand pin?

optional extras which they don't have are

milk jug

Cleaning kit

Filter baskets (it comes with 1 but type may vary)

What if any of these things do I definitely need? 
Any help would be great! I want to get rid of my De'Longhi bean to cup!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If he is an approved seller, why are these component parts not with it ? If he is approved surely he would obtain the parts before selling.

Are the parts readily available ? Is the machine guaranteed ? how long ? What happens if something goes wrong, do you have to return it to get it repaired ? at your cost ?

If you are set on this machine, I would save up the extra and go for a new one from somewhere like Lakeland and look out for discounts.

@ajohn your thoughts ?


----------



## jimmyuk81 (May 5, 2021)

Hi, I've got this machine 🙂

You don't need the razor thingy. It's kind of a gimmick tbh, if it was essential then you'd see them being used in coffee shops! If you're getting the dosing right then just tamp and go.

Speaking of which - assume the tamper is definitely included? It's a non-standard portafilter size and the Sage tamper attached magnetically into the machine so you do really want the original one.

Steam wand cleaning pin - yes you will need this. But they're readily available, the original Sage one is a bit expensive for what it is but assume there are generic alternatives. Same for the water filters.

Frothing jug - absolutely loads of choices out there, Motta seem to be highly regarded. I'm actually just eyeing up a smaller jug than the Sage one as it's a bit too big for flat whites. Ideal for lattes though.

Filter baskets - I've literally only ever used the single walled double basket, except when running a backwash clean. If it comes with that basket then you're good. Otherwise though you'll need to get a replacement.

You will need a replacement cleaning disc for back flush cleaning. No need to use the Sage tablets though, can get far cheaper options.

One last thing; clearly depends on your budget & circumstances but make sure the price is really good before going ahead. The Sage warranty is pretty good and their machines are less user serviceable than other brands, so if anything does go wrong with a 2nd hand machine you could be stuck.

Also the machine is often discounted - I got mine last year on Black Friday for £399. This year's Prime Day (if you're an Amazon Prime member) is 21-22 June I think? No guarantee it will be on offer of course but there's a chance.

Hope that helps anyway, good luck with it! 🙂


----------



## Emmav1983 (Jun 13, 2021)

Thank you both that's extremely helpful. Money is tight but the last thing I want is a machine that goes wrong with no warranty even with the machine being only £270. I'm not sure what 'sage authorised seller' means but think it's a good point about why there are bits missing.

I'll keep my eyes peeled for one that's new.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think that is a wise decision. Particularly as you do not know why it is for resale and what if any problems it has had and importantly what water has been used in it ? hard water = problems. No filter = more problems.


----------



## Emmav1983 (Jun 13, 2021)

Actually after reading through the forums I'm going off the Sage now. We have very very hard water so I'm not sure it's a good machine for us. I think I might look at a Gaggia classic with a separate grinder instead


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Limescale will affect any machine so I think you'd be better off either using bottled water. I live in London and wouldn't put the tap water anywhere near my Bambino Plus - or any other machine for that matter


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> If he is an approved seller,


 Probably Xcess or what ever they call themselves. They are officially related to Sage. My DB came of them but sold and listed as refurbished which means a 6 month refund warrantee then pro rata for the following 6 months. Big fat zero back at 12months. They were also selling listed as used as well, cheaper. Totally different - 1 month to send it back end of. The first on failed on power up so they sent me another. Been using it for a while now.

To my mind refurbished makes some sense if listed like that or they state some sort of guarantee. I suspect there is a fair chance that the machines haven't been maintained correctly so they get a descale and they check that they work etc and that's that. It turned out that their descale hadn't removed all of it on my DB. Problem with descaling - it can only remove so much in one go. Same with back flushing. I feel their 200 shots between that is too long. I have used a BE as well. Also best clean the shower screen and behind it first.

No machine is good for very hard water - end of. Thermo machines are likely to suffer sooner but all will act up if this area isn't taken care of. The new filters Sage use should help if used as directed but in some manuals they say something about seeking an alternate source based on readings from the test strip they sell/provide with some. I suspect the jet will be better than the coil but am guessing. The coil came along to improve descaling. They did use a block.

The steam wand only blocks due to misuse. All machines will if not handled correctly. Of late some have broken the wand. Pass why that has happened but I'd hazard a guess.

Sorry but hard water will mess up a Gaggia as well. People also soon start adding temperature control to them as well. Alter OPV pressure too I think.

Forget pour over filters as they don't soften. Some use certain brands of bottled water or RO and reharden it a bit.

Getting the usual bits that come with new machines is tricky at the moment but Sage should be restocking shortly.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The lack of maintenance problems that crop up on Sage machines can mostly be fixed pretty easily but can need some dismantling.  No difference to others really. Some parts such as solenoids are easily available but lack of maintenance can mean that they just need cleaning.


----------



## Emmav1983 (Jun 13, 2021)

ajohn said:


> Probably Xcess or what ever they call themselves. They are officially related to Sage. My DB came of them but sold and listed as refurbished which means a 6 month refund warrantee then pro rata for the following 6 months. Big fat zero back at 12months. They were also selling listed as used as well, cheaper. Totally different - 1 month to send it back end of. The first on failed on power up so they sent me another. Been using it for a while now.
> 
> To my mind refurbished makes some sense if listed like that or they state some sort of guarantee. I suspect there is a fair chance that the machines haven't been maintained correctly so they get a descale and they check that they work etc and that's that. It turned out that their descale hadn't removed all of it on my DB. Problem with descaling - it can only remove so much in one go. Same with back flushing. I feel their 200 shots between that is too long. I have used a BE as well. Also best clean the shower screen and behind it first.
> 
> ...


 thank you for your advice

If hard water is such an issue that probably explains why our bean to cup machine doesn't perform too well. So basically whatever machine we go for needs bottled water? This reverts me back to the sage then.

Yes it's Xsitems. I don't know what guarantee they give though, I'll need to check.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Zoom demonstrations on the Sage site has been offering discount of late.

The Smart Grinder Pro appears to be sold out. In some ways a Bambino and one of those makes more sense for if some one gets the upgrade kick. Many do.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Emmav1983 said:


> we go for needs bottled water?


 Certain brands of bottled water. If you ask in the brewing section people will tell you which ones.


----------



## Emmav1983 (Jun 13, 2021)

ajohn said:


> Zoom demonstrations on the Sage site has been offering discount of late.
> 
> The Smart Grinder Pro appears to be sold out. In some ways a Bambino and one of those makes more sense for if some one gets the upgrade kick. Many do.


 Sorry for my ignorance but what sage site do you mean? 
The bambino and a grinder is something to consider, thanks


----------



## pphaneuf (Apr 20, 2021)

Emmav1983 said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but what sage site do you mean?
> The bambino and a grinder is something to consider, thanks


 I think they're referring to this: https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/home/events-and-demos.html

I believe that if you attend one of those free virtual demonstration, at the end they often give you a discount code?

I've got a Sage Bambino Plus and Smart Grinder Pro combo, I'm having a good time with it, within its capabilities (lighter roasts are difficult, but medium can be done well, and medium-dark is no problem at all). The grinder could be better, the grounds often being a bit clumpy, nothing that can't be fixed with a partly unfolded paperclip, but you might be able to grab a used Eureka Mignon grinder for a similar amount to a new Smart Grinder Pro, and have it a bit easier? But that might be more of a budget stretch than a used Barista Express, that's for you to decide, of course.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It may be easier to look at the product web page for each machine, It mentions if a zoom call is available. Discounts have varied. Or maybe they can be booked and on any machine from the link posted.

 At the time I had my SGP I wouldn't have touched a Mignon with a barge pole due to photo's various people posted of what came out of it at the time. I've no idea what the new ones are like. My upgrade from that was a Mazzer Mini Electronic. Since that the Niche. Not having enough problems I have added a Solo. I have used some others as well. The Solo is not a grinder I would recommend at the moment.

The SGP is simple to adjust and convenient. I never used light roast in it only medium and dark, some dark rather oily. There was a problem weighing in very oily but oddly it coped with the hopper on.  I remembered a post from some one who did grind light in it. Upgraded because the motor speed tended to vary during a grind so thought it was struggling. When I pointed out that this is a characteristic of the type of motor they use he sounded a little annoyed as he had been perfectly happy with the SGP in terms of taste etc.

The grass is always greener over the hill usually when people get there it may not be as green as they think. Adjusting the setting of a Mazzer Mini exactly for instance and many others is a pain in the backside and needs miniscule adjustments. Against that something like the SGP has steps. All that means is a little latitude shot time and maybe on ratio too. What matters in the end is taste not the numbers used. Comparing taste from grinders isn't that easy either as one may need a different time and ratio than the other.


----------



## pphaneuf (Apr 20, 2021)

ajohn said:


> Against that something like the SGP has steps. All that means is a little latitude shot time and maybe on ratio too.


 Ah, yes, that's the other thing I had been wishing for with my SGP: I had a bag of tricky beans that was just over/under on the steps, couldn't really get the taste right, so stepless micro-adjustments like the Mignon has would have been helpful.

My solution has been to switch to easier beans, so I have a good time with my setup now! 😀


----------



## thenunn (Jun 17, 2021)

Emmav1983 said:


> Thank you both that's extremely helpful. Money is tight but the last thing I want is a machine that goes wrong with no warranty even with the machine being only £270. I'm not sure what 'sage authorised seller' means but think it's a good point about why there are bits missing.
> 
> I'll keep my eyes peeled for one that's new.


 Hi , I think i know the seller as ive been looking too  unless it says '12 month gurantee' you only get 30 days . Even with gurantee it is a return to base postage will be paid by them IF it is a fault they recognise. So as it says refurbished you would have the 12 months .. I must admit being on a budget too ..Im still thinking id be better getting from elsewhere ..when ,i finally decide which espresso machine Im getting lol . I like the size of bambino ,but ..i had an older barista express I picked up for £3o in a charity shop 3 years ago and it served me well til it died this March..at present Im on V60 and a nespresso ..but I am desperate to get back to grind/tamp/brew/froth


----------



## Emmav1983 (Jun 13, 2021)

thenunn said:


> Hi , I think i know the seller as ive been looking too  unless it says '12 month gurantee' you only get 30 days . Even with gurantee it is a return to base postage will be paid by them IF it is a fault they recognise. So as it says refurbished you would have the 12 months .. I must admit being on a budget too ..Im still thinking id be better getting from elsewhere ..when ,i finally decide which espresso machine Im getting lol . I like the size of bambino ,but ..i had an older barista express I picked up for £3o in a charity shop 3 years ago and it served me well til it died this March..at present Im on V60 and a nespresso ..but I am desperate to get back to grind/tamp/brew/froth


 Thanks for your reply. I decided against this seller and found a company that allows you to pay over 12 months interest free. Of course no discount but at least this way I get the full guarantee.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

i would not buy off xsitems based on other experiences others have had. my bambino plus was replaced with a new one by Sage, guess where the courier label Sage sent me for the old faulty unit was to? straight to xsitems. i'd lay a fiver that they will put that straight on ebay without doing a damn thing.


----------

